# Subwoofer position



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

We rearranged our basement and moved the home theater to a different location. Any suggestions of where to put the subwoofer?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi browndk26, I would start in the right front corner. This will help maximize the conservative output of the sony sub. (If that's still what your using). If it's too tight in the corner, it may sound "boomy", and "one note"-ish. This is where moving closer, and farther from boundaries becomes important, as experimentation will allow you to know for sure. However, to be frank, many htib subs will sound that way no matter what. Not a knock, just speaking to their design compromises. Room looks nice!


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes I still have the Sony Subwoofer. Some day I will get a better one. I will try the front right corner. That is where I had thought of initially.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Assuming you're using the brown couch as the main sitting location, I think with a room that size with your particular sub, near field is where it's at. I would try, if possible, in the corner between the 2 couches, if that don't work, the other one.

Another method is the sub crawl.

cheers


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I definitely agree with the sub crawl. Great method. I also wondered about between the couches, or rear corner, but I'd say whatever tactile offering the sub can make would be made near field, and at a huge cost of localization, especially if it's crossed properly to meet the satellites. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-A0qrm45fv0c/p_158SAW2500/Sony-SA-W2500.html


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> but I'd say whatever tactile offering the sub can make would be made near field, and at a huge cost of localization, especially if it's crossed properly to meet the satellites.


Very good point


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I had the sub in the corner between the couches before we moved everything. I will give that a try again and do the sub crawl. FYI I have no surround speakers, just the front stage and the sub. Had I known what I know now, I would have bought 6 of the energy C-200 speakers and had a 6.1 setup. This setup has worked ok so far.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Did you ever have localization issues in that spot?


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

No. In the previous setup the couch along the wall was opposite where it is now. And there was a lot of open space on either side of the setup. In the photo below, the couch along the wall was by the support post and the TV was where the bookshelf is. The sub was next to the post. All that space around it may have prevented localization.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

browndk26 said:


> No. In the previous setup the couch along the wall was opposite where it is now. And there was a lot of open space on either side of the setup. In the photo below, the couch along the wall was by the support post and the TV was where the bookshelf is. The sub was next to the post. All that space around it may have prevented localization.


Thats probably true. I think boundary gain is worth 6db per.(generally speaking) How was tactile response there? Have you started experimenting yet?


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Not yet. It has been a busy week at work. Maybe Friday when the wife is out.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

I would put the sub right behind the main listening position on the couch to get some nearfield bass (hear more of your sub and less of your room).


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I put the sub at the corner of the two couches. I ran the audyssey room correction. It set all my speakers at 40 hz. After saving the room correction I changed all the crossovers to 80 hz. I checked the speaker levels with an SPL meter app on my phone and the are between 60-65 dbs. Do I now go and adjust all the speakers to 75 db using the AVR speaker level adjustments? 

My front stage was set at -3,-.5 and -2.5, subwoofer at +.5.

Trying it out later as I had some things to do earlier and the wife is napping at the moment. If it doesn't sound good I will do the subwoofer crawl to find a better spot.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice. I'm curious to see his it goes. I'd leave the levels. I've used db apps, but I think if it really counts I'd trust audyssey first. Even real db meters can waver from one to another, but they are at least made to measure the lower octaves. More than a phone mic especially. If you were using a db meter I may say otherwise. I think a 10 db discrepancy probably shows the roll off of the phones mic. If I'm not giving enough credit to db apps, I'm happy to learn.


----------

